# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  are bps next on the list, or is it burms??

## 771subliminal

http://www.wesh.com/news/23501850/detail.html
http://www.719pets.com/news/yikes-py...in-womans-car/

----------


## SERPENT_MASTERS

> http://www.wesh.com/news/23501850/detail.html
> http://www.719pets.com/news/yikes-py...in-womans-car/


burms :Sad: 
                       boas  :Sad:              then bps.  :Sad:

----------


## 2kdime

This is exactly why everyone needs to be supporting USARK and doing what they need us to do each time they send out an email.

Not only is this lady ignorant, but just imagine what ignorance in Congress is doing to us?!?!

I hope everyone submitted their Comment on the Rule Change as today is the deadline.

----------


## loonunit

OH MY GOSH. IT'S A SCARY 4-FOOT BALL PYTHON! I HAVE TO HOLD IT LIKE IT'S GOING TO BITE ME AND EAT ALL MY FRIENDS!

Also, seriously, did that look like a cinnamon to anybody else?

----------


## xdeus

It's time to...



... on the news agencies.  :Taz:

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (05-11-2010),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (09-04-2013)

----------


## alexOATH

Wow, thats horrible. They're all idiots. *shakes head* What is this world coming to?

----------


## MitsuMike

Is it just me or was the "Burm" a BP??

----------


## 2kdime

Its not just you







> Is it just me or was the "Burm" a BP??

----------


## xdeus

> Is it just me or was the "Burm" a BP??


Nope, just you.  That's what Burms look like in Florida.  :Razz:

----------


## MitsuMike

> Its not just you


Haha I thought so. They scared the crap outta it hints why it was hiding. And might I add that was a pretty BP. I want!! haha




> Nope, just you.  That's what Burms look like in Florida.


Damn they must have evolved since I moved away (born and raised in the 305)

----------


## anthonym

I know given the current state of things in the reptile community, this isn't good that they are referring to it as a burmese python. 

But I have to say, (and I'm sure this will make me a bit unpopular, oh well) I really bugs me when people in the reptile community start acting like elitist jerks making comments like "What an idiot, how could they not know its just a ball python!" Why exactly WOULD they know what species it is? Do we really expect that everyone should know enough about snakes to identify species? This reminds me a lot of the software industry when IT guys love to talk about how stupid the end user is, as though they should be expected to know why their kernel is crashing. How many of you before you ever got into this hobby could identify a burmese from a ball?

----------


## xdeus

> How many of you before you ever got into this hobby could identify a burmese from a ball?


I probably couldn't, but then again I wouldn't have stated that it was a Burm or Boa or any other snake species that I knew at the time.  I don't have a problem with people not knowing about snakes (or any other subject for that matter), but I get annoyed when they pretend they know what they're talking about.  If they were unsure, they should have just said so or something to the effect of "an unidentified snake species".

It's the responsibility of the news agencies to get their facts straight.  If they don't know what type of snake it is, they shouldn't have stated definitively that it was a "Burmese Python".  They also used the snake to propagate the fears of the wild Burm problem in that state, which only leads to further misguided hysteria.

----------

Jeremy78 (05-11-2010)

----------


## anthonym

> I probably couldn't, but then again I wouldn't have stated that it was a Burm or Boa or any other snake species that I knew at the time.  I don't have a problem with people not knowing about snakes (or any other subject for that matter), but I get annoyed when they pretend they know what they're talking about.  If they were unsure, they should have just said so or something to the effect of "an unidentified snake species".
> 
> It's the responsibility of the news agencies to get their facts straight.  If they don't know what type of snake it is, they shouldn't have stated definitively that it was a "Burmese Python".  They also used the snake to propagate the fears of the wild Burm problem in that state, which only leads to further misguided hysteria.



Yeah, I agree with the news station bit. But I'm more so talking in general. I see this elitist attitude of calling people "idiots" a lot from our community for similar things.

----------


## 771subliminal

> I know given the current state of things in the reptile community, this isn't good that they are referring to it as a burmese python. 
> 
> But I have to say, (and I'm sure this will make me a bit unpopular, oh well) I really bugs me when people in the reptile community start acting like elitist jerks making comments like "What an idiot, how could they not know its just a ball python!" Why exactly WOULD they know what species it is? Do we really expect that everyone should know enough about snakes to identify species? This reminds me a lot of the software industry when IT guys love to talk about how stupid the end user is, as though they should be expected to know why their kernel is crashing. How many of you before you ever got into this hobby could identify a burmese from a ball?


i can give you the lady whose suv it was under not knowing, ill even give you that the media didnt know even tho they should of researched it, but when the florida fish and wildlife conservation shows up and its still being called a burm i start to get worried. seeing that they are one of the people that are saying how many burms are in the wild. if they cant tell a ball from a burm what else are they calling a burm?

----------

Jeremy78 (05-11-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Please send them feedback informing them of the mistake. The snake was misidentified and this could be detrimental to us. Here is the link. Make it short and professional. I already have.

http://www.wesh.com/station/290180/detail.html

----------

_Moofins07_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Here i the link to contact 791pets as well. Everyone needs to ask them politely to correct this mistake.

http://www.719pets.com/contact/

----------

_Moofins07_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## anthonym

> Please send them feedback informing them of the mistake. The snake was misidentified and this could be detrimental to us. Here is the link. Make it short and professional. I already have.
> 
> http://www.wesh.com/station/290180/detail.html


Yes, I like this approach much more  :Smile:

----------

BigBlue56 (05-12-2010)

----------


## MitsuMike

> I know given the current state of things in the reptile community, this isn't good that they are referring to it as a burmese python. 
> 
> But I have to say, (and I'm sure this will make me a bit unpopular, oh well) I really bugs me when people in the reptile community start acting like elitist jerks making comments like "What an idiot, how could they not know its just a ball python!" Why exactly WOULD they know what species it is? Do we really expect that everyone should know enough about snakes to identify species? This reminds me a lot of the software industry when IT guys love to talk about how stupid the end user is, as though they should be expected to know why their kernel is crashing. How many of you before you ever got into this hobby could identify a burmese from a ball?


I have beef with ppl who PUBLICLY say things that aren't true. When you put yourself in the public eye you get public harassment. If you don't know it, then just say WE DON"T KNOW!! And leave it at that, don't call it something just to make a story for your no name news team.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> I have beef with ppl who PUBLICLY say things that aren't true. When you put yourself in the public eye you get public harassment. If you don't know it, then just say WE DON"T KNOW!! And leave it at that, don't call it something just to make a story for your no name news team.


This is exactly why I left very professional emails and one comment asking them to please correct their misidentification mistake. In cases like this we need to stay calm and not act like immature kids.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Here is a reply I just recieved from Elaine Sheridan from 791pets..

*"Hi Monica,

Many people have emailed about the identity on the species of snake in this story.  The story was shot and reported by the NBC affiliate in Orlando, FL.  I called that station to see about the information in the story and they said a lot of people complained to them about the species, but that the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission said it was a Burmese so that is what they reported.  It didn't look like a 4-foot Bermese to me either, I have a boa but I am not a herpetologist, so I have no way of "officially" correcting the story.  I have included the link here so you can watch the video.  http://www.wesh.com/news/23501850/detail.html



For the record they thought the snake was a pet and it was tame so they took it to a pet store."*

I am forwarding this to Johnathan Brady. Maybe USARK can use this info about the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission not being able to properly identify snake species..

----------

Jeremy78 (05-11-2010),MitsuMike (05-11-2010),_Moofins07_ (05-13-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

> burms
>                        boas              then bps.


I think Tegus are about to get moved up on the list ahead of BP's...




> This is exactly why everyone needs to be supporting USARK and doing what they need us to do each time they send out an e-mail.
> 
> I hope everyone submitted their Comment on the Rule Change as today is the deadline.


Well said... :Good Job:

----------


## Jeremy78

> Here is a reply I just recieved from Elaine Sheridan from 791pets..
> 
> *"Hi Monica,
> 
> Many people have emailed about the identity on the species of snake in this story.  The story was shot and reported by the NBC affiliate in Orlando, FL.  I called that station to see about the information in the story and they said a lot of people complained to them about the species, but that the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission said it was a Burmese so that is what they reported.  It didn't look like a 4-foot Bermese to me either, I have a boa but I am not a herpetologist, so I have no way of "officially" correcting the story.  I have included the link here so you can watch the video.  http://www.wesh.com/news/23501850/detail.html
> 
> 
> 
> For the record they thought the snake was a pet and it was tame so they took it to a pet store."*
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahahshahajahajah. Thank you very much for this  :Smile: . You know what when it comes down to it I can't think of any other name for the identifiers of this snake then idiots. It's there JOB to know and aren't they the ones behind the bans? Thanks for sharing this email  :Smile: .

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-11-2010)

----------


## briz

Here's what I find funny about this happening. If you think back to the last letter writing campaign by USARK there was a eight foot Burm found on someones lawn I believe in the Tampa area. That snake was also believed to have been a pet and well mannered. Now as the FWS comment period is coming to an end another snake also believed to have been a pet, or at least captive, turns up. What are the odds of that? :Confused:

----------


## mommanessy247

i hope, beyond all hopes, that bp's *DO NOT* make that list!

----------


## BOWSER11788

i hate to say it but give it 5-10 years, most pet shops will be missing a reptile section all together, more money equals HSUS, there is actualy snake owners donating to peta, becuae they have no clue whats going on,

----------


## reptilebrett

[QUOTE=771subliminal;1334627]http://www.wesh.com/news/23501850/detail.html


I just called these idiots about their report and the woman on the line got offended that I called the moron of a news caster a boy. What the hell people, if you're a newscaster read the dang story and make sure its right before putting it on the air. This is why people have a fear of snakes, its due to ignorance.

----------


## coldblooded

> I just called these idiots about their report and the woman on the line got offended that I called the moron of a news caster a boy. What the hell people, if you're a newscaster read the dang  story and make sure its right before putting it on the air. This is why people have a fear of snakes, its due to ignorance.


Unfortunately, offending them and calling them names isn't going to make us, the reptile hobbyists, look good...  :Sad:  We need to be professional when we reach out to the community and show these people that we aren't all the negative stereotypes that they try to make us out to be. (crazy, irresponsible, etc, etc...)

----------


## reptilebrett

sorry its just so frustrating that these people can not get anything right. I mean how many people saw that ad now are checking under their cars? They are just adding fuel to the fire!

----------


## coldblooded

> sorry its just so frustrating that these people can not get anything right. I mean how many people saw that ad now are checking under their cars? They are just adding fuel to the fire!


It is incredibly frustrating. I brought a rescued ball python to the vet two weeks ago and I was told by another visitor who saw me with her that she was going to eat my (non-existent) children and I was crazy for having one. 

Education is key when it comes down to it. All we can do is try and maybe people will start listening. I have made progress with people I know at the college I go to and the people I work with... it just takes time and gentle persistence. It is really hard for people to let go of fears and preconceived notions.

----------


## Vypyrz

On my way home from class tonight I was thinking about this story, and how it seems that something like this and the Tegu story always seem to happen at critical points during legislative processes. The thing that originally bothered me was that a Ball Python would be cruising around a Dollar Tree parking lot in broad daylight. I'm thinking it would have been someplace dark, hiding. I think I would have believed it more if it had been early evening or after dark. Next, after watching the broadcast footage again, I am even more skeptical of this "just happening" and here's why. Watch the footage. First, the car is on a lift, in a garage, with wildlife agent there. But, when they pull the snake out, the vehicle is sitting on the ground with a dirt road and what looks to be a pasture in the background...  :Weirdface:  So, is this place in a very rural area, or am I to believe that they drove the vehicle with a 4 foot Ball Python under the engine and around the steering linkage without harming it...

I guess it is possible that it got up under the car the night before and came out in the parking lot to get away from the heat of the engine... IDK  :Confused2:

----------


## mommanessy247

the bad hype some pet owners are getting is whats bugging me. this goes for owners of any pet thats getting bad hype- dog owners, snake owners...im personally scared of pit bulls, but i know that the ones that bite people, its the owners fault for making it mean, not the dog's fault. i dont believe that just because a few act out, people should condemn the whole breed. thats what gets under my skin. 
this thing with snakes...my hubby told his co-workers that i was getting a snake & one of them said "a WHAT?!" so loudly that it disturbed a few customers. [shakes head]
i mean come on, its not THAT big of a deal, but i live in south carolina & here people are mostly very old fashioned. i dont really like having to explain myself over & over as to why i choose to have a snake for a pet. i know i could be educating people but the stubborn, old fashioned fools really tick me off. reptiles as a whole are not "bad" pets its the people giving them a bad rap. 
grrr i could go on & on with the same point so i will just stop right here. sorry im getting mad.

----------


## SPJ

This was a setup plain and simple.
That BP was placed there to gather media attention and called a burm on purpose. Most people cannot tell a burm from a garden hose and this was done purposely to try an help the movement to ban burms.

----------


## PYMOM

No justice for a snake....somebody has been watching to many movies.

----------


## angllady2

So, why don't a bunch of us get together and shoot fake news footage of someone's stray dog "killing" a large python?   And maybe throw in footage of one being attacked by some feral cats for good measure.

Then we'll send it to all the media outlets as proof that large pythons are in real danger of being wiped out by stray dogs and cats.  

Think that will make everyone in Florida turn their dogs loose in hopes of controlling the non-existent wild python population?

No... I know what we need!  We need footage of a large python rescuing a drowning child, or maybe a child who fell down a well and was trapped climbing to freedom using a neighbor's giant python.

Maybe if we get enough positive stuff out there, they'll ignore the garbage.

Gale

----------


## tonyaltn

I can picture a bunch of activists driving around throwing Pythons and Gators out their windows like candy at a parade then sitting back and waiting for something to happen.

Today in the news...this Burmese Python was found holding a family hostage at gunpoint, the Giant 5 inch Python was captured and is being held in a glass viv for further questioning, charges are pending.

----------


## Austin236

I can understand Burms, Retics, Amethystine, Anacondas, and Nile Monitors. But really anything that averages 6-7ft really cant do much damage and here's a solution which is what im trying to do, start a REPTILE SANCTUARY that takes in strictly unwanted reptiles so ignorant people don't feel the need to let them go. I mean since i started posting adds on craigslist for unwanted reptiles people have been calling me left and right i have received 5 BP's in the last month so obviously its effective. If some people would help me out with this we could possibly make this into a big thing like the humane society for reptiles except without the euthanasia, and crooked corporates.  If Florida would have done that in the first place maybe we wouldn't have this problem.

----------


## MikeV

> i can picture a bunch of activists driving around throwing pythons and gators out their windows like candy at a parade then sitting back and waiting for something to happen.
> 
> Today in the news...this burmese python was found holding a family hostage at gunpoint, the giant 5 inch python was captured and is being held in a glass viv for further questioning, charges are pending.


*epic win

flawless victory

fatality*


theres no other way to describe how win this post is tony.  :ROFL:

----------


## Subdriven

First of all...   that was a nice BP..    :Smile:  

Sencond..  there were stories that a 6 foot burms was running loose in tampa last year, and that a activist group set it freee when they were trying to do the bann on all snakes.

----------

